# Photo of the Month May Winner - carlos58



## Overread (Jul 1, 2012)

Congratulations to carlos58 for winning Photo of the Month for May 2012 with his photo Spring in drops.


----------



## mishele (Jul 1, 2012)

carlos58 congrats!!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Congratulations, Carlo!


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## carlos58 (Jul 2, 2012)

thank you very much at Staff 
and thanks everyone for comments


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 2, 2012)

Great job. Congratulations!


----------



## Terenas1986 (Jul 2, 2012)

This one needs to hang on a gallery wall!!!


----------



## joinebee (Jul 2, 2012)

nice


----------



## howtophotograph (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome picture


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 3, 2012)

Yay I picked a winner.  lol.  

Nice picture...loved it from the start.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 3, 2012)

Very cool and unique. Best Macro shot I've seen in a LONG time  love the orignality of it!


----------



## thomas30 (Jul 4, 2012)

Looking Cool. Where did you snap this picture. Loved it.


----------



## ClearBlueDaze (Jul 4, 2012)

AMAZING! LOVE LOVE LOVE it.


----------



## akophotog (Jul 21, 2012)

HUGE WOW!


----------



## Mo. (Jul 26, 2012)

That is hell of a picture.


----------

